# Hatched free range chicks



## shantiquarian (Dec 20, 2012)

I am not new to chickens or chicks but in the past everything free ranged where I used to live. My current farm came with a brooder house and I purchased an Amish built hen house which is near my big barn. I keep purchased chicks in the brooder house till they go on pellet feed then move them over where they can free range with the rest of the residents.

My problem is that I have two hens that decided to set and I have successfully moved them to the brooder house with their eggs. Once they hatch I am not sure how to proceed. Do I keep the hens with them in which case they will also be eating the chick starter or do I toss the hens back out with rest of the flock and raise the chicks like I do the purchased chicks.

Any experienced responses would be appreciated.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Keep the hens with them till the chicks are a few weeks old then let them out with the rest of the flock - provided of course they're good moms and you don't have chick killers in the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations on being able to move them. Most are not successful trying that. 

I agree with Fiere, let the hens do the raising. Not only will it give the chicks a jump start, it will complete the cycle for the hens.


----------



## shantiquarian (Dec 20, 2012)

*this is how you move them*

use nesting boxes that are portable, I just lifted each one keeping my arm across the hen and inserted it into a pet crate

and yes those are oats for bedding, never have to clean a box even the built in boxes


----------

